# is this anxiety, stomach bothers me sometimes



## 18659 (May 16, 2005)

I get these movement vibration type of feelings inside, whether I'm bathing or laying on my side. My stomach bothers me, like nervous stomach, butterflies, is this anxiety. I was having anxiety attacks but since i've been on hrt for menopause the attacks have gone down to just a stomach distress...


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello! I think I know what you mean. Is it the type of heart in the mouth feeling that you get say, when you get home and you realise you've not done something at work? Or got back to work and realised you've left the dogs outside? I usually get that type of feeling if I've forgotten to do something, and it can sometimes bring on a panic attack if I dwell on it too much. I just have to think to myself that whatever I've forgot I cant change now, so it will just have to wait. Hard though coz I'm a born worrier (even worry when I've got nothing to worry about! )


----------

